

Seldon Release Open Source General Prediction Endpoint - ahousley
http://www.seldon.io/2015/06/03/seldon-release-general-prediction/

======
firemanphil
Hi, I'm a developer on this project so I can answer any technical questions
you may have.

~~~
Turing_Machine
No offense intended, but my eyes can't handle a body text color of #666 this
early in the morning.

~~~
programmernews3
Why do you let his website set that colour on your screen?

~~~
Turing_Machine
I didn't. I just hit the back button.

This is technically known as "blaming the victim", by the way.

I made a polite suggestion to change something that many, many people find
annoying, and you're making it out like it's my fault that I don't run some
script or whatever to keep it from happening. Whatever, dude.

~~~
programmernews3
Interesting way to interpret my comment. Personally, I am in control of my
computer and I find it sad when I found out other people aren't in control of
theirs. Sorry if I implied it was your fault.

~~~
Turing_Machine
There's no reason to feel "sad" because others choose to not spend their time
on manually micromanaging every aspect of third-party web sites. If you find
doing that a productive use of your time, I'm happy for you.

~~~
programmernews3
I perform no micromanagement of third-party websites, it was a one-time
setting of my web browser preferences.

